# Mudding an entire wall..



## karenrae44 (May 16, 2011)

I have been thinking about Mudding my entire living room as the drywall has small nicks and dings and it would take for ever to patch each and every ding.. Which Mud would be best to use? The heavier compund or the lightweight compound? What should I use to thin out the compound water, white paint? Any help would be aprreciated. We have been working on remodeling this house for awhile know and now come some of the simplier projects. Thanks Karen :thumbup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First thing is to get the right tools. Nice wide blade. Then practice some and determine your skill level. I think you should look into hot mud sold in bags from 5-120 minutes. 

If the walls are so dinged up? Why not consider something like Nu-Wall?


----------



## karenrae44 (May 16, 2011)

never heard of Nu Wall.... I am not gonna lie.. I have crappy mudding experience. I've had many people try to teach me how but low and behold I suck at it. So I thought that maybe thinning out some drywall compound and roling the walls would be a simple project that I weould not beable to screw up... :laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

karenrae44 said:


> never heard of Nu Wall.... I am not gonna lie.. I have crappy mudding experience. I've had many people try to teach me how but low and behold I suck at it. So I thought that maybe thinning out some drywall compound and roling the walls would be a simple project that I weould not beable to screw up... :laughing:


You will be fine with a nice wide blade and mud pan. If you screw up, you can always sand it off.

Nu wall is but one of resurfacing materials for walls that have had it. It is basically a giant sized patch that covers most imperfections, cracks and so forth. I have used it only as a last resort.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Nu Wall is more for cracked plaster walls. Skim coat with regular ready mix mud (thinned for ease of use). Hit the deepest places first with setting type, then 2 skim coats should do it....


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

A light weight finishing compound is all you need. Before you try skimming the entire surface, fill the deep holes and then sand the entire wall.


----------



## karenrae44 (May 16, 2011)

Well as of a cpl days ago I decided to start some destruction on the walls as I noticed when i moved the heat vent a little bit of mold starting so down came two walls.. think I got myself in over my head but did not want to have to deal with the mold issue's at a later time..:thumbsup:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

bjbatlanta said:


> regular ready mix mud (thinned for ease of use). Hit the deepest places first with setting type, then 2 skim coats should do it....


 
I like to use Sheetrock 90 with a wet mixture for the first coat. It gives time to float it out and dries quick..2nd coat is premix, thinned.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

imo hot mud setting compound 2o,45,90,would be to hard for a diyer even for the experienced unless your working with this stuff daily. ok you can use it to fill dents, gouges, holes ,low spots .but for skimming i would use all purpose joint compound .thin with a little walter you can even roll it on with a 3/8 nap roller then smooth it out with your 12 inch blade their is a skill to this start out on small area and work your way up.dont rush dry times prime with a latex primer sealer and paint latex at the big boxes lowes they have books on drywall finishing about 20 dollars ,or just stand their and read it:huh:


----------

